# Newborn puppy pictures!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not sure which litter I'm getting from but there are 3 boys to choose from, one is from Dani and the other two are from Exa. I wanted a dark sable male and for some reason they all made a lot of GIRLS instead, lol. The father to both is Aron who is very handsome and I love his temperament.










Aron the handsome man










Dani with some of her babies, she had 9 in total









Exa and her babies









These are the two males from Exa









This one is from Dani. He has a birthmark on his face but it'll dissapear in a few weeks


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

how cute are they! little snausages!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are adorable! Good luck with your puppy choosing.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

O my they are cute. you just want to pick them up and snuggle with thier cute little faces!!!! someday looking is going to get me in trouble with the husband. LOL


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wanna HUG em and SQUISH em and KISS em and LOVE em!! What teeny, blunt-nosed, sleepy, cute, wrinkly-faced porky little dolls!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfWanna HUG em and SQUISH em and KISS em and LOVE em!! What teeny, blunt-nosed, sleepy, cute, wrinkly-faced porky little dolls!!


I agree!! I love the way Patti expresses herself!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They are cute, I'm going up there to visit them in a few weeks.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

They sure are cute!!! Im sure you will have an awesome time visiting the pups!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good Luck Missy!!!


----------



## Kett44 (Jan 10, 2019)

Gorgeous? Anyone seen a sable pup this light?


----------

